# Why are straps so short



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Hi I always assumed that I had a standard/small wrist till I got my new watch, longines conquest on a leather with deployment clasp and I have had to move it to the last hole just to get it to close, so is this the standard?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

what size is your wrist ?


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

FarmerPalmer said:


> what size is your wrist ?


 Sorry just seen this I have a 8" or 205mm wrist


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah, Robti. You can consider yourself a proud member of the 8 inch club. This is considered XL or even XXL by watch strap manufacturers who often charge more for the bigger sizes. This is bad enough but even worse is the bracelet situation.... very often bracelets are resized down to 6.5 or 7 inches and the links go astray, or sometimes Japanese watches seem to braceleted for the much smaller Oriental wrists. You buy or trade in the watch and can find that you need 2 or 3 links to get it to fit. And then you find that these links are either unavailable or only available at a stupid, stupid price. I speak from bitter experience and caution you to ensure that the darn thing will fit you before you ever buy a watch fitted with a bracelet.

Rob


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 1, 2017)

I think the question here Robti, is why is your wrist so big? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Or, to put it equally bluntly, Eirewatch, why is my wrist so small? :laugh:

I find metal bracelets so often a pain in the b.tt, having to remove and then store excess links that invariably get lost over time. I much prefer good leather straps, with perhaps a silicon or rubber strap if it genuinely suits the watch and is original.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I feel your pain Robti - nowadays if a strap doesn't have the measurements in the description it just doesn't get bought!


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Eirewatch said:


> I think the question here Robti, is why is your wrist so big? :laughing2dw:


 I know but I always thought I had small wrists, comparing them to my dad and grandpa who's watches drowned me, just shows I had an easy life


----------

